# D750-Can I reverse the aperture/shutter speed dials?



## JustJazzie (May 3, 2018)

Please disregard this thread. Of coarse the answer was sitting right in front of me the entire time. 

Cheers to spring my forum going friends!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Good afternoon!

My DF is set up so that the rear dial is the aperture, and the front dial is the shutter speed. Since I use the aperture most often, and the rear dial of the DF is easier to rotate, I like this.

For some reason on the 750, the rear dial is the SS and the front dial is the Aperture, which make is really confusing when toggling between bodies. Im sure there is a way to switch this, but the answer seems to be eluding me.

I would be ever so grateful for some insight!

Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2018)

I have seen reversing of the speed and aperture in the Nikon custom settings menu.I believe this is located under the sub-menu labeled "controls".


----------



## JustJazzie (May 3, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I have seen reversing of the speed and aperture in the Nikon custom settings menu.I believe this is located under the sub-menu labeled "controls".


there is a "customize command dials" under controls, but it only has exposure and autofocus in there when you open it.  Nothing about swapping SS and aperture.

theres also an "aperture setting" but it only says ring/sub command dial.

Thanks for helping though!


----------



## astroNikon (May 3, 2018)

Yes, page 363 in the manual
F5 allows you two things:
(1) "Exposure Compensation"  to reverse spin direction of the dials
(2) "Shutter speed/aperture" to swap the dials ON/OFF


----------



## JustJazzie (May 3, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I have seen reversing of the speed and aperture in the Nikon custom settings menu.I believe this is located under the sub-menu labeled "controls".


Oh man. So, I thought I tried switching it (before I even posted) and it didn't do anything, but I guess I didn't hit the button like I thought. Because of coarse, you were right. Its sitting right there in the menu.

I suppose its time to curl up with some good expresso and my camera manual.


----------



## astroNikon (May 3, 2018)

Don't forget to press the "OK" button
gets me all the time.


----------



## JustJazzie (May 3, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> Don't forget to press the "OK" button
> gets me all the time.


Maybe thats what I did! Because I SWEAR I tried it and it didn't do anything the first time. I will pay more attention to the OK button next time! Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2018)

astroNikon said:


> Don't forget to press the "OK" button
> gets me all the time.



THAT, a thousand times, THAT!!! YES! This is one of the biggest mistakes that many people make: they do not correctly hit the OK button and thus change the custom settings! I've seen this many times. Hell, I've done this enough times to know how it feels!


----------



## Destin (May 3, 2018)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to press the "OK" button
> ...



Yep. And it’s one of the biggest things that I don’t like about nikons control layout.


----------



## ac12 (May 4, 2018)

Derrel said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to press the "OK" button
> ...



Been there, done that, many times.
That is why I always go back in, to check that the setting I "thought" I set, did in fact take.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2018)

That's one thing I don't miss about Nikon digital, the controls. Give me an aperture ring, ISO dial, and shutter dial and I'm a happy shooter.


----------



## astroNikon (May 4, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> That's one thing I don't miss about Nikon digital, the controls. Give me an aperture ring, ISO dial, and shutter dial and I'm a happy shooter.



Actually I think you can kinda of do that on some Nikons.
Set up the D750 for page 365 for more info if it reads the way I think it does.
rear dial shutter speed
front dial ISO when you only press the ISO lock button (it keeps the front dial as ISO).
and use AF/AF-D & other specific lenses that have an aperture ring.


----------



## JustJazzie (May 4, 2018)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm honestly not sure if I have ever paid attention to weather or not I hit OK on my selection. I will have to be more conscious of that step in the future.  But it does make me feel better to know Im not the only one who seems to have slipped on this step once or twice.



jcdeboever said:


> That's one thing I don't miss about Nikon digital, the controls. Give me an aperture ring, ISO dial, and shutter dial and I'm a happy shooter.



There was an option for an aperture ring in my menu yesterday- but only one of my lenses has an aperture ring, so It would probably cause more trouble than it solves. But I see how handy that could be if the majority of your lenses had that option!

I must admit though- I rely HEAVILY on auto ISO in my casual shooting. Sure, sometimes my exif data shows some pretty questionable numbers- but I've decided to be okay with that.


----------



## ac12 (May 4, 2018)

@JJ
I was fussing with my Olympus last night and did exactly that . . . again.  I forgot to hit the OK button.  
What is the old saying, "haste makes waste."

You do what works for YOU.
I learned on a full manual film camera, and I shoot my D7200 in manual ISO, but I shoot my P&S and Olympus EM1 with auto ISO.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Sep 17, 2020)

I still don’t find it. I want my rear command dial to control my aperture. How is this set on the D750?


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 18, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> That's one thing I don't miss about Nikon digital, the controls. Give me an aperture ring, ISO dial, and shutter dial and I'm a happy shooter.




I miss the dof  preview button. If there’s one on my D90 I haven’t found it.


----------



## Destin (Sep 18, 2020)

Rickbb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > That's one thing I don't miss about Nikon digital, the controls. Give me an aperture ring, ISO dial, and shutter dial and I'm a happy shooter.
> ...




There is one! When looking at the camera from the front it’s to the bottom left of the lens mount. Most people use their middle finger or pinky of their right hand to press it while shooting. 

I never found much functionality with it though. Just easier to take a test shot and see what the result actually looks like.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 18, 2020)

Destin said:


> Rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Just shows to go ya, right under my nose and didn’t see it. Being an old film shooter it saved money to check your shot before you commit $$.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Sep 30, 2020)

Rickbb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > That's one thing I don't miss about Nikon digital, the controls. Give me an aperture ring, ISO dial, and shutter dial and I'm a happy shooter.
> ...



Yes, the D90 and the D750 have DOF buttons.


----------



## Kiron Kid (Sep 30, 2020)

Kiron Kid said:


> I still don’t find it. I want my rear command dial to control my aperture. How is this set on the D750?



I will have to see how I set mine up that way. It was rather simple. It was under the “control “ option. I too prefer to use the rear command dial to adjust the aperture. I’ll post how it’s done.


----------

